# '06 and '07 TCR C1



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

saw a '07 Giant TCR C1 at LBS for AUD $3600 ( USD $2700 ).
It weighed 7.8kg without pedals( 17.2lb ), which sounds great because I ride mostly in the hills, and I'm currently riding a 11kg triple aluminium.
Having never ridden a carbon frame before, I would appreciate thoughts of anyone who has
ridden the '07 TCR C1, or the '06 TCR C1. I want to know how comfortable they are,
such as shock absorption (tech term is compliance) and reducing road buzz. Also, how 
responsive are they -- are they stiff enough for quick accelleration ?
Has anyone ridden the Specialized Roubaix Expert - this is another possibility.
THANKS for your thoughts.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

you're going to have to add some extra weight when you factor computer/pedals/cages in.

i have a '05 tcr comp 0, and it weighed in at 17 lbs exact with pedals/cages/computer.

as far as comfort - compared to an old cannindale, it's amazing. compared to an old columbus sl pinarello it's very nice. can;t comapare to a specialized. whatever ... it's a great bike.

ymmv


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the C1, Roubaix will be more comfortable, but less aggressive. I'd get the giant all over again anyway, but the TCR doesn't really compete with the Roubaix, that's OCR territory.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I test road an '07 C1 this past weekend. It was amazing. Now keep in mind I have been riding mountain bikes and have not ridden a road frame in about a decade, so I have little to compare it to. I will be buying an '06 closeout C1 today if everything goes according to plan. I was told the '07 is like 17% stiffer than the '06. To which I say whatever. I am not a huge fan of the yellow frame on the '06 and prefer the '07 colors but don't really care that much.


----------

